# 24 hour gas test



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm doing a 24 hour gas test but I'm losing 1-2 psi is this normal ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You should use a chart recorder, but temp will have an influence on your test but when it warms up it should go back to original pressure or rise above it.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

What psi gauge are u testing with?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Team BP said:


> What psi gauge are u testing with?


This should get interesting, the last time I brought that up it was a 10 page debate, us using Ma code. It was comical

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> This should get interesting, the last time I brought that up it was a 10 page debate, us using Ma code. It was comical
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone












...for sure.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mikej#93 said:


> I'm doing a 24 hour gas test but I'm losing 1-2 psi is this normal ?












Use a U-tube manometer. It's very sensitive.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Whats your outdoor ambient temperature ? Is the gas black iron, copper or CSST? With a significant change in temperature you can gain or lose minor amounts of pressure.

For example you pressure up gas at 23C its sunny warm and over night its 3C. 
Expansion and contraction can take place and it may skewer your test.

I've seen gas lines go up a couple psi in the sun and down a couple over night. I usually air test low pressure gas up to 30PSI overnight. 
Soap test , clocking the meter and a gas sniffer are the only friends i trust to find mr. Leaks. Good luck!


----------

